# A slightly cold day of shooting some animals.



## cjm (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok actually not one day but two days or say 4 hours of shooting in around 0c degree weather, which was sure nice compared to previous weekends of shooting in minus 20 weather.

So here are some birds and squirrels.




 




Harry Woodpecker in the snow.​ 




Close up of Pine Grossbeak.​ 




Just standing in the sun.​ 




Chickadee fluffing its feathers​ 




Downy woodpecker​ 




Different Downy Woodpecker​ 




Blue Nuthatch​ 




Smiling Squirrel​


----------



## neea (Feb 23, 2007)

The Chickadee is my favorite.
They're so tiny and cute.

I'm so jealous of these pictures. If it was warmer here i'd be out shooting as well.


----------



## Simonch (Feb 24, 2007)

Good work, nice to see red squirrels, instead of the grey ones which are invading the UK, and wiping out our reds!!


----------



## danir (Feb 24, 2007)

These are great. Especially the squirl in the sun and the blue nuthatch.

Dani


----------



## cjm (Feb 24, 2007)

Simonch said:


> Good work, nice to see red squirrels, instead of the grey ones which are invading the UK, and wiping out our reds!!


Hmm and I am wanting to shoot a different kind of squirrel. I guess the old thing about a common bird here (like a chickadee) is exotic somewhere else. 



danir said:


> These are great. Especially the squirl in the sun and the blue nuthatch.
> 
> Dani


Thanks Dani. I am rather fond of the squirrel in the sun.  And the nuthatch I was waiting for 3 weeks to capture one on branches in a decent pose. Rare bird around here.


----------



## dewey (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice work - I really like the Chickadee and the  Blue Nuthatch.


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice work.

Eric


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 25, 2007)

STUNNING

if I had to pick a fave then #2


----------



## ShootHoops (Feb 25, 2007)

I like #4 and the last shot.


----------



## 357magnum (Feb 25, 2007)

the last one is awesome just a good timing. all of them are good.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 25, 2007)

These are very nice.  I like the fact that there is such a variety of nature photos on the forum (nature being my favorite) but I like all of the photography.  I am glad to hear you are looking for different squirels - we have a few red, lots of grays, now we have pure black and an occassional white one.


----------

